

Freelance guidence - creativebeing

I am looking for helpful advice and/or links, particularly about self employment and dealing with your own taxes. I am going to try to live off of my own skills this year while I go to school.
======
paulgb
A long-time HN user, Steve Jalim, has written a great book on the subject
called career.fork(). Have a look:
<https://leanpub.com/freelancedeveloperbook>

Self-employment and tax stuff varies by country.

------
dylanhassinger
<http://doubleyourfreelancingrate.com/>

